# chargriller help



## jsmith78 (May 4, 2010)

I picked up this chargriller for 20 bucks.  I am gonna get the sfb for it once i get it cleaned up.  What I need help with is all the rust on the inside of the grill.  The grates are coated in rust.  What are some ways to remove the rust.  

The inside of the barrel has rust on it. I am gonna either sand it down, use a wire wheel or getting a grinder attached to my air compressor.  When I get it sanded down just leave it bare metal or use high heat spray paint on the inside of the grill. 

It didn't come with the ash pan/fire grate.  I think I am gonna make my own.  I want to have it be for grilling and smoking and will use some the mods I have seen on here already.  What kind of metal can you use? (aluminum, stainless steel or something else)

I have been reading the forums and a lot of great info and tips on here.  I am excited to get the chargriller up and running.  I have been using an ecb for the past couple months, but want to try out the chargriller.

Thanks,
James


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

Read the link in my Sig & try the upload again.  Read it verbatim.  I would like to see this rig.


----------



## 5lakes (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

If the grates are cast iron, you can clean them up just like any rusted cast iron cookware.

When I latch on to something in a garage sale (yup, that's about all I get at them is cast iron pans and such) and it is rusted...

Get the wire wheel on them and you should be able to get everything off. I have had to use steel wool on some to get tiny spots. Have some olive oil handy, because you need to act quickly. Wash in hot, soapy water and rinse well.  Dry quickly and spread a thin coat of olive oil on it while it is still warm. At this point, you have some time. Put some charcoal in the barrel on something, if you haven't got the charcoal grate built yet. Put the cooking grates in place and let them cook for an hour or so. The oil should be dry. Let cool, but put another coat of olive oil on while warm and cook again.

One caution, this should be the only time you use soap on the cast iron. After it's seasoned, use only hot water to clean them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jsmith78 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Caveman for the link on adding pictures.  Will do some qview of what I cook later.  

Thanks 5lakes for the info, I saw it on craigslist and couldn't pass it up.  It is gonna take some work, but will be well worth it.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 4, 2010)

A wire wheel on a small grinder/drill will work wonders.  Just don't let the previous owner see it or they'll want it back.  I just spray olive oil out of a can onto all the interior surfaces of the unit -- no paint required.  Fire up good and hot for an hour or 2 to season.  Cast Iron is the greatest no-stick product out there if tended properly.


----------



## olewarthog (May 4, 2010)

Ditto what the others said about cleaning. Once you have them cleaned, be sure to keep them oiled & seasoned.  After a cook (more often than not the next day) I heat the grates on my gasser, brush off any food residue & spray them down will oil.  I also give the inside of the cooking chamber a light spray with oil.


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

You are very welcome.  Good luck with your rig.  You are getting some sound advice & we should see some qview coming off of that baby soon.


----------



## jsmith78 (May 12, 2010)

I have been doing lots of thinking about what to do for a fire grate on this grill.  I have been working on grinding, sanding good old fashioned elbow grease trying to get most of the rust out of this grill.  

I have been thinking what to do about a fire grate.  I thought about getting a replacement fire grate/ash pan from chargriller, but its $25  and $20 to ship it.  I thought about using a 13 guage expanded metal with 1/2" opening using some kind of support brace on both sides of the barrel to hold the grate.  I can get a 4'X4' peice for $45.  

I was wondering what some of you guys have done on yours, or have any suggestions for me.  So far I like the expanded metal way better.

Thanks
James


----------



## jirodriguez (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like you are off to a good start. Two quick comments:
Don't paint the inside of the cooking chamber - season it. Once you have it clean and the metal is bare spray the entire inside with a can of Pam. Then fire up the smoker and let it run somewhere between 250-300 for a couple of hours, and use some oak or hickory (or whatever smoke wood you have) to keep a good stream of thin blue smoke going . After you are done you should have a nice rich mahagony color all over the inside. That is your seasoning and it will protect your inside and cast iron from rusting.
If you high heat grill in the main chamber you will burn off all your seasoning (see step one lol), and will have to re-season the smoker after each high heat grilling. I have my smoker as just a smoker, and picked up a 22.5" Weber Kettle grill off of craigslist for $20, that I use for high heat stuff.
Best of luck!


----------



## mavrick813 (May 12, 2010)

I would have just thrown those grates in the Self clean oven and rinsed them down with the pressure washer when they were done. Re-season and be done with it. As for the inside of the smoker. I would have burned out the chamber then after a High heat session in with the wire brush and rinse with the pressure washer. Bout 30 minutes and ready for a Season. 

Just my 2c. 

Mike


----------



## shtrdave (May 13, 2010)

A glass bead blasting would clean them up nice, could use sand also I guess, doesn't look like you would need much pressure.


----------



## ak1 (May 13, 2010)

Give the grates a good soaking with oil (olive or vegetable), then heat 'em up good for at least two hrs. You'll be fine after that. 

Don't worry too much about the interior. Give it a good oil spray then heat it up once or twice.


----------



## jsmith78 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the good advice.  Here is what the bottom half currently looks like

So I don't have to get it down to bare metal, just get the bulk of the rust off spray it with pam and reseason it.  I have not started on the grates yet.  I do not have a self cleaning oven.  Could I spray them or coat them with oil and bake them or put them on the gas grill?  I am gonna set it up for smoking only as *JIRodriguez *suggested and am looking for a weber kettle grill on craigslist.


----------



## hdsmoke (May 14, 2010)

Yes, you can do either.  i recomend the gas grill so you dont get the smoke in your house...thats how i did mine.


----------



## ncdodave (May 14, 2010)

Season those Grates just like a Cast iron Dutch oven I have posted directions there. Here is the link for ya!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77322 post #7


----------



## jsmith78 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got my sfb I am attaching it to the main body.  The opening for the sfb is an oval shape.  The opening on the main body is well you can see in the picture.  Should I cut out the two pointy parts to make it match up with the sfb or leave it the way it is?  How far down should the tuning plates be on it?  Thanks for your help again.  I hope to have it up and running this week.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 22, 2010)

the picture of your cutouts are quite different from mine. My cut outs looked like 2 footballs. Id say cut out those pointy areas. as for plates I dont use them. I just flipped the charcoal grate upside down barely over the opening. I closed the gap with alluminum foil and it works great as modified for me no extra expense either. I have 15 maybe 20 degree difference from end to end in my smokin pro sfb with mods


----------

